# Can you eat Haribo Tangfastics when pregnant?



## Enlightenedr

Glucose syrup, Sugar, Gelatine, Dextrose, Citric Acid, Malic Acid, Caramelised Sugar Syrup, Flavourings, Fruit and Plant Concentrates (Apple, Aronia, Blackcurrant, Carrot, Elderberry, Grape, Hibiscus, Kiwi, Lemon, Mango, Nettle, Orange, Passion Fruit, Spinach), Colours (Carmine, Copper Complexes of Chlorophyll), Invert Sugar Syrup, Fruit Extract (Carob).


It contains nettle, Hibiscus and Aronia, are these Harmful? also the colours in it.

Iv'e been looking online and have seen that Nettle etc are harmful when pregnant, in herbal teas and stuff.


----------



## Ava Grace

God I hope not! I have eaten loads!!! X


----------



## Athena

I wouldn't eat too many in one go as baby might go a bit loopy on all the sugar but those ingredients are in a lot of things so not something I would personally worry about


----------



## summer rain

It's in tiny tiny amounts as a colourant as they took all the artificial colours out. The amounts in teas etc would be thousands if not millions of times the amount used in a colourant xx


----------



## BellaBoo0512

I hope they are safe to eat during pregnancy as I had cravings for them early on! Just don't eat too many of them because too much sugar can cause you to have GD x


----------



## Pansy

When I was in hospital with HG, a pregnant nurse told me she'd survived on nothing but these for a few days when she had bad HG, so presumably they are ok. (Although obviously I wouldn't recommend eating just them!!)


----------



## Amygdala

They're safe to eat, whether you CAN is a different matter. In my first pregnancy, I had bad ms for weeks with next to no solid food. Then finally felt like eating something again and had a craving for Tangfastics. BAD idea! Half a bag later I was spewing again and haven't touched them since. :haha:


----------



## Pearls18

I had an anterior placenta and hadnt felt baby yet, I had a complete random binge on haribo and other sweets, and a fizzy drink one afternoon (only the one afternoon!) and got my first kicks haha (I felt it ANd saw it!) It was awesome feeling him for the first time but did worry me what effect it had on him, so as ever everything in moderation :)


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I lived on them with DS1


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yeah of course u can eat them :)


----------

